# 54mm baskets



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Anybody know its possible to get different baskets to fit the Sage barista express, I want a basket that hold less coffee, closer to 14g for a double.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, but they require modifying. IMS do a range for a la spaziale that might fit what you're looking for.










You basically have to fold the lip over a little bit more. The right basket is modified to suit the sage 54mm kit


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Your best bet for circa 14g is a la spaziale pod basket off ebay but the rim needs reducing in size to fit. I used a file on a lathe. Not sure if it could be bent down as some do on larger IMS basket.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPAZIALE-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-1-cup-pod-filter-basket-New/231609930055?hash=item35ed071147:g:CCcAAMXQ2q9Raomu

I suppose you could file it down by eye. Say fit it in the portafilter, mark around that and file away. Or maybe initially file away while it's in the portafilter being careful not to mark it - easiest way file at an angle.

You could try the same mod on a spaziale 7g single but it may fall short of 14g. If you want a bucket the 14g appears to hold way more than I would be likely to use. I think both of those are on amazon uk.

John

-


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Iris said:


> Anybody know its possible to get different baskets to fit the Sage barista express, I want a basket that hold less coffee, closer to 14g for a double.


Just curious - me not knowing much, obviously! - but why would a smaller basket, and less coffee than usual, be a good move from what Sage do as standard?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Iris could answer best but at a guess,

A basket is designed to work with a fairly narrow range of dose. If you under-dose a basket by 4g the shot will be terrible, so you need a basket that works for the size of shot you want. If you stick to a certain ratio, you get a drink of a certain size. I would conclude that the OP just wishes to either have smaller drinks, cut down on coffee consumption without affecting flavour.

Personally I'm happy with 18-40ish, and find 40g small. Plenty of folks prefer a single shot (7-10g) but the baskets make shot prep critical. 14g could be considered a halfway house, and is also, technically, 2 x a "traditional" 7g Italian shot, so an 'original' (if arbitrary) "double".


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

I cant actually answer the question as to why I want the 14g baskets other than to say to experiment- I want to taste it and try







traditional Italian espresso receipe is 14g for a double 60ml espresso. I might not like it might be flat, weak watery and thin tasting but I want to try. The stock baskets that come with the sage are designed for a dose around 20g, so 14g would be underdosing way too much.

Thanks everybody for replys think I will just leave it, I thought it might have been possible to buy baskets ready to use, I am not handy at diy and not sure I could modify the baskets, I do however appreciate the replys.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Of course you can still find out how it will taste by pulling a standard dose to the same ratio, and just not drink the last 3rd... at least for the taste test. Long term it will waste a bit of coffee but you can decide if that ratio works for you without spending out and modding.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I have a modified IMS 18g basket. I find the double stock Sage works well with 15g. Clearly how much the coffee compresses post tamping varies on the bean.


----------



## Tupple (Feb 8, 2020)

joey24dirt said:


> Yes, but they require modifying. IMS do a range for a la spaziale that might fit what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> You basically have to fold the lip over a little bit more. The right basket is modified to suit the sage 54mm kit


 I know this is an old thread but I have to ask... How did you get the edge of the basket so neat on the one on the right?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Tupple said:


> I know this is an old thread but I have to ask... How did you get the edge of the basket so neat on the one on the right?


Black magic and wizardry 

Nah I'd made a forming tool for my lathe. Basically mounted the basket, got it spinning and then pushed the tool up against the rim to ease it into shape.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They can also be reduce by filing the edge and general ideas like that - maybe even with an off hand grinder - no need to do in my case but that is what I would do if I made another.Filing takes too long even on a lathe.

John

-


----------



## Tupple (Feb 8, 2020)

@joey24dirt that's an impressive set up. I don't have access to a lathe so not much chance of trying that method any time soon.

@ajohn, what do you hold the basket with when you file it? I'm not sure I'd trust myself enough to do it in the portafilter...

Thanks both for your quick reply...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Afraid it wont help you - I held it in a lathe using a 3 jaw chuck. Not ideal either as it needed care not to crush the basket.

You could do it by hand held in the portafiler taking care no to file the portafilter. Or mark the excess via the portafilter and file that off out of the portafilter. They are stainless so don't file that easily.

John

-


----------



## pendodave (Feb 27, 2017)

Morning.

I've mislaid my 54mm 2 cup single wall filter. Sage don't have any in stock...

Without having to perform any metalwork, are there any other sources for this? I'm not so fussed about the exact volume, especially when the alternative is no coffee...

Many thanks.


----------

